
Curried JavaScript functions - juvenn
http://www.svendtofte.com/code/curried_javascript/
======
dugmartin
Here is a great functional JavaScript library if you don't want to build it up
yourself:

<http://osteele.com/sources/javascript/functional/>

------
d0m
Suggestion:

instead of this:

<code> function add (a,b,c){ if (arguments.length < this.add.length) { return
curry(this.add,arguments,this); } return a+b+c; } </code>

we could have something like:

<code> function add (a,b,c) { return curry(arguments, 3, function (x,y,z) {
return a+b+c; }; } </code>

which is arguably simpler and cleaner. However, one extra closure is used..
maybe it makes it more complicated for some?

But, overall, pretty clear and interesting article :o

~~~
d0m
<\-- Fail with <code> !

------
Spreadsheet
I have a question about "it" in ML. How is it useful?

------
shawndumas
I thought this was a partial.

